# Optical digital



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Im sorry for all the questions, but I just want to get my hook-up right and not fry anything. If I run an optical digital cable from my DVD to my processor, do I still have to run the right, and left analog audio outs from my DVD to the right, and left audio in on my processor? Again Im really sorry for all the questions.
Thanks so Much,
Paul :scratch:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Paul,

You should be fine to only run the optical cable. It will supply all the audio signals you need. These will provide the best sound available for DVDs and such, unless you have HDMI.

Still, if you do happen to run the left and right RCA cables, nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Otto,
Thanks very much, all you guys have been so helpful, I really do appriciate everything.
Paul


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

YOu may want to install both wires so you can use the Optical for movies and hook up RCA to a CD input to avoid the Digital signal path for 2 channel music.............best of both worlds!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Probably won't make a sonic difference either way, but one would think that minimizing A/D and D/A conversions could only be a good thing


Indeed, reducing conversions is a good thing, and it certainly would make a difference. The advice is quite good though, as I suspect superchad is assuming the receiver to be operated in a direct bypass analog mode. Then the pristine analog signal from the player enjoys its best chance.

brucek


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

PCM transferred over S/PDIF (coax or optical Toslink) can have jitter induced at the AVR's DAC. Some AVR manufacturers go to extra effort to avoid jitter at the receiving end by having extra PLL clock recovery circuitry -- but not all do so. Jitter issues are audible to some listeners.

DAC's can vary in quality. IMHO the 24 bit/192 kHz Burr Brown DAC's in my Toshiba HD-XA1 are superior to those in my cheapie Panasonic HE70 AVR. The "sonic" difference is very subtle -- but IMO it is there.

IMHO "CD direct" or whatever to pass the analog audio straight through (untouched by DSP's and extra A/D & D/A conversions) is a great thing for some stereo music listening off of very well mastered CD. YMMV.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Paulie said:


> ... If I run an optical digital cable from my DVD to my processor, do I still have to run the right, and left analog audio outs from my DVD to the right, and left audio in on my processor? :scratch:


* No you don't ... just use the optical cable ... :T*


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

DS-21 said:


> Huh? Doesn't your method mean that the digital signal from the CD will be converted to analog (RCA), back to digital (processor input), and then back again to analog (processor output)? Probably won't make a sonic difference either way, but one would think that minimizing A/D and D/A conversions could only be a good thing...


I am amused by this..........if you run a digital wire for DVD and RCA for CD what confuses you? If the RCA is used the DVD players internal DAC will convert signal and in many recievers you could then run into a direct input further bypassing much if the signal path which is best for music and the digital path will have everything needed for movies while avoiding any potentail issue with "Jitter".....I dunno where you got your info but going RCA will actually be in many cases the purest and shortest signal path. it also allows for users who may be confused (wife, kids, friends) to fire up system with less issues.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Im good enough to get my system hook-up, running and tweeked, but I honestly don't understand all the technical talk, I wish I did, so what I do is get my book of audio terms, and go from there. However Otto, and salvasol I understood you perfectally. I imagine it will take quite awhile to really learn the technical end of this hobby. I just wounder if any of the community collages offer any courses in home theater.
Paul


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Paulie said:


> Im good enough to get my system hook-up, running and tweeked, but I honestly don't understand all the technical talk, I wish I did, so what I do is get my book of audio terms, and go from there. However Otto, and salvasol I understood you perfectally. I imagine it will take quite awhile to really learn the technical end of this hobby. I just wounder if any of the community collages offer any courses in home theater.
> Paul


Belive me ... you never stop learning, and tweeking, and trying something new, upgrading, etc.

I been reading this forum everyday for almost two years ... I learned a lot, but most of the time when I see a lot of technicalities I'm also :dizzy: ... :bigsmile:

You don't really need a course (I don't know if anybody offers one) ... just read and ask any questions here ... there's always somebody willing to help us :T


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Just hook up both optical Toslink and stereo RCA. Use the digital optical connection when watching movies. But with simple stereo CD music you might get a slightly better playback with the simple old stereo RCA connection. You decide after trying out both.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

One aspect to this question that may apply to some is that some AVRs that use multiple zones will not use the digital signals for the second and/or third zones. This is an example of why it is important to narrow the context of such a question with specifics of the components being used. It is also more likely that others with specific experience with the performance of the devices can share that. When we engage in more general discussions of how to do this or that with no specific information about the system, there are so many possibilities that all cases cannot be covered.

My refrain in the shop anytime someone asks for help with a problem is "brand & model, brand & model, brand & model..."


----------

